
The Prospects for a Leaner and Meaner HPE - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/09/06/prospects-leaner-meaner-hpe/
======
warrenm
>"HPE is trying to figure out what to do"

While only applied in a couple paragraphs, it should be applied to the whole
article: they're foundering and don't realize it.

